# Micro Tapered Flatbands



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Well I had some free time tonight, so I decided to mess around with micro band sets to see what kind of velocity I could achieve with 7.5mm and 9.5mm steel. The set up is this: 5/8"X1/4"X3.5"(from fork to pouch) single layer .03" latex, with a super thick and heavy rawhide pouch (I'm mentioning the pouch as I could have made a much lighter one, thus achieving higher velocities). The temperature during the shoot out was 46 degrees Fahrenheit. Just for kicks and giggles I compared the micro bands with a standard "wrist rocket" with those heavy as junk pulling, yellow tubes. Here are the results:

Micro bands with 7.5mm Steel:

167 FPS
164.6 FPS
172.1 FPS
172.6 FPS
172.8 FPS
Average: 169.82 FPS (it seems after a few warm-ups shots the velocity leveled out in the low 170's)

Max Energy: 2.84 Joules (maybe good for chipmunks? lol)

9.5mm Steel:
130.8 FPS
133.2 FPS
139.3 FPS
138 FPS
Average: 135.325 FPS
Max energy: 3.14 Joules

Wrist Rocket: (I didnt write down all of the results for this one as I wasn't planning on making a forum post on this at the time...and I was lazy, but they were pretty consistent shot to shot, maybe + or - 2 FPS from what I saw)

7.5mm Steel:
Average 154 FPS
Max Energy: 2.26 Joules

9.5mm Steel:
Average: 144 FPS
Max Energy: 3.35 Joules

All in all this was a fun experiment, not quite scientific, kind of half way in between. The micro baby flat bands were more powerful than the wrist rocket with 7.5mm, and just a little short with the 9.5mm steel! Not bad considering the pull weight of the baby bands is like 1 pound, haha! I would like to see what velocities I could achieve with a lighter pouch, and a warmer day! Thanks for looking folks!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice data point









Urghhh .. need to get a chrony!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great post, and nice slingshot


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Nice data point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aint that right!, I can but for some reason I just haven:t... maybe because I don:t have a spot to set up and leave it... sucks having to go places to shoot *)

SET, How long of a draw did you get out of these shorties?

LGD


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I knew I forgot something! I would about 10-12" draw! The wrist rocket was about 32" or so draw.


----------

